# MBTI gaming characters.



## Draphy (Jul 28, 2012)

Hmm...well, you can go by what you wish. Throw away all the standards if you have to roud:.


----------



## Draphy (Jul 28, 2012)

Fe Doms-








Ne Doms-


----------



## Draphy (Jul 28, 2012)

Ti Doms-







Sorry, I haven't posted for a long time. I was drawing other stuff, and just started on them again. Though I don't think I'd be able to post again until after June, as I'm doing my O/Ls


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

Draphy said:


> Ti Doms-
> View attachment 118169


I like how the INTP has a slouch and handles the swords so awkwardly.


----------



## Draphy (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks! Though she was actually supposed to have had a relaxed attitude with a 'cool' way of carrying her sword XD.


----------



## Draphy (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry for the loooong wait!!!


----------



## Serenitylala (May 13, 2014)

Draphy said:


> I'll write down the rules I followed-
> First, Dominant function-class-main outfit color.
> Te-Heavy swordsman-Tan.
> Ni- Archer- Dark blue.
> ...


NP green? Sigh.... *shakes head* so not our color. ;-)


----------



## Serenitylala (May 13, 2014)

Draphy said:


> Hair style-
> 
> E- Wavy hair.
> I- Straight hair.
> ...


ENFP straight hair no bangs. Lol. Have you seen any of our pictures. ;-)


----------



## Draphy (Jul 28, 2012)

Those are just rules I made up for my interpretation. Feel free to make your own. I thought green suited according to my interpretation of colours. Me being synesthetic with letters and colours also played a major part. Actually, according to my template ENFPs have curly, side ways parted hair with long parted bangs. If you had looked at the pictures I put up ,it would have been evident.


----------

